# autonomie de la batterie du titanium 800 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

J'ai la chance d'avoir un titanium 800 depuis 2 semaines. Tout est vraiment super sur cette machine, mais j'ai un petit doute sur l'autonomie de la batterie qui ne dépasse pas 2h05 (en lecture d'un DVD ou sur I Movie) et maximum 2h30 (1h sur internet et 1h30 sur apple works en OS9).

Est ce normal ? On m'avait annoncé entre 3 et 4 h en traitement de texte ?

Si quelqu'un a déjà testé précisement l'autonomie de sa batterie sur un titanium 800, 512/30, ca serait super sympa de me l'indiquer. 

Plus j'aurai d'avis mieux ca sera pour pouvoir faire des comparaisons. 

D'avance merci à tous.


----------



## salvatore (13 Juin 2002)

Même chose chez moi (même config)

Je ne sais pas où Apple est allé pêcher les 5 heures d'autonomie annoncées dans les spéc du Titanium. C'est limite publicité mensongère.

J'ai lu quelque part que la batterie tenait effectivement 5 heures à condition que l'on ne fasse rien -mais rien du tout- avec l'ordi (sic !).

A ce moment là autant l'éteindre carrément  : autonomie illimitée assurée !


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

Sur un Ti 500 j'arrive a le faire tenir 3h30 en utilisation


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

sur mon  ti 667 et sous mac os x, le maxi en utilisation bureautique est de 3h30, en lecture dvd, ça dégringole encore !  @+


----------



## CRASHMAN (13 Juin 2002)

Quelques préceptes d'amélioration de l'autonomie:

 atténuer le plus possible la luminosité de l'écran
 couper le son (bien qu'un casque consomme toujours moins que les enceintes intégrées)
 créer un configuration sans aucune activité réseau (partage, ports désactivés, )
 effectuer des cycles complets de charge et de décharge, pour préserver la batterie.

cordialement,

crashman.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CRASHMAN:
*
 effectuer des cycles complets de charge et de décharge, pour préserver la batterie.

cordialement,

crashman.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce conseil n'est plus valabre avec les Ti comme avec les powerbook G3 (exepté sur le G3 250)


----------



## PocketBen (14 Juin 2002)

Pas tout à fait d'accord, sur les cycles. Quelle que soit la technologie: Li-ion, NiMH, Li-Polymère et quelle que soit la génération, l'effet mémoire sera toujours là, c'est chimique et inévitable.

Même si l'effet est atténué, avec le temps (plus ou moins long) on perd de la charge... c'est malheureusement irrémédiable...

J'ai un appareil avec batterie Li-Polymère de dernière génération, en suivant bien les cycles, en 3 mois j'ai perdu 15 à20 min d'autonomie sur une dizaine d'heures... et je pense avoir la batterie HS ou presque d'ici 12 mois max...


----------



## rwan (14 Juin 2002)

c inquietant cette histoire d'effet de memoire, je pensait que sur ces machines (powerbook G4) ces problémes etaient de l'histoire ancienne ( 178  la batterie)


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PocketBen:
* et je pense avoir la batterie HS ou presque d'ici 12 mois max...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

essais quel tombe en rade sous la garantie pour en avoir un neuve


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

comme dit precedement, reduire la luminosite de l'ecran est tres efficace.


----------



## PocketBen (14 Juin 2002)

Bah, tu connais pas la LEM (Loi de l'Emmerdement Maximum) ? Elle va tomber en rade deux jours après la garantie... Non, puis de toute façon, comme font pas mal de constructeurs, la batterie est moins garantie: 6 mois...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

je ne sais pas pour les Li-ions mais les MH ont une duree de vie de 1an a peut pres, qu'on s'en serve ou non.


----------



## PocketBen (14 Juin 2002)

NiMH: batterie pas chère, si bien utilisée et de bonne facture: un peu moins d'un an environ.
Li-Ion, meilleure capacité, moins d'effet mémoire, plus chère mais dure plus longtemps 15 mois environ.
Li-polymère: censée être les meilleures, les plus chères, légères, et SANS effet mémoire, elles ne sont pas non plus éternelles, juste un peu plus que les autres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais comme l'a dit Crashman, il faut mettre les chances de son côté: pas d'utilisation prolongée avec secteur + batterie en charge, cycles complets, etc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

La chose à faire et tres dure est de feuilleter le manuel avant d'allumer pour la premiere fois son tibook...
J'en possede un depuis hier et mon premier reflexe fut de chercher une indication de charge pourt la batterie. En effet il y est expliqué qu'il faut etalonner la batterie (comme pour les gsm et autre batterie)
il faut la charger completement sans interuption, puis la decharger totalement et enfin la recharger une derniere fois.
Ensuite pour les batterie Li il n'est plus necessaire de refaire cet etalonnage (pour les Ni-hm, une fois par mois)
hier soir j'ai pu surfer sur le web sous OS X pendant 3h58 avec la luminosité au maximum    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[14 juin 2002 : message édité par Mister_Pomme]


----------



## PocketBen (14 Juin 2002)

Si si c toujours valable pour toutes les batteries... même Li...

Prend le manuel de ton téléphone avec batterie Li-Ion et tu verras...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, plus sérieusement, il faut charger tout l'électrolyte, quel qu'il soit (Li, Ni, etc) COMPLETEMENT. Et le décharger A FOND, quitte a essayer de rallumer la machine jusqu'à ce qu'elle ne puisse plus... et ça au moins 3 fois. Mais le mieux serait de ne jamais arrêter ces bons (et chients) principes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

Ca peut pas faire de mal de le refaire, mais pour le powerbook la premiere fois est tres importante.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"vous ne *devez* effectuer cette procedure *qu'une seule fois * pour etaloner votre batterie"
Apple indique ceci pour precisez que ce n'est pas utile de le refaire ou parce qu'il ne faut pas le refaire??? "ils auraient pu mettre Ils vous suffira d'effectuer cette..."
Autre question pour connaisseur, est ce que le fait d'avoir son power book presque tout le temps sur le secteur abime la batterie???


----------



## PocketBen (14 Juin 2002)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils conseillent "une seule fois" mais, dans le principe, le mieux est de le faire tout le temps.
C'est comme ton moteur de voiture, si tu ne le pousses jamais dans ses retranchements, ou garde toujours un conduite bas régime, le moteur s'asphyxie et ses performances baissent...
Si l'électrolyte de ta batterie n'est pas utilisé à 100%, une partie se gèle.

Secteur pendant la charge ? C'est inévitable, on n'a pas le choix. Si on devait toujours respecter les théories des chimistes ou autres on ne ferait rien...
Dans l'absolu ce n'est pas bon, c'est comme si tu voulais remplacer l'eau chaude de l'évier par de l'eau glacée en le vidant d'un côté et en y versant l'eau froide de l'autre: un mélange se fait et c'est moins efficace que de vider PUIS remplir. et puis c plus long...

Regarde, tu mets plus de temps à recharger ta batterie pendant que tu utilises la machine : une partie est réservée à l'utilisation et l'autre se charge...

Donc, non, ce n'est pas bon mais personne (moi le premier) ne respectera ce principe sinon on n'a pas fini. 

je concluerai en disant: bien faire ses cycles c'est suffisant et puis, faut s'y faire, c'est comme tout ça s'use, on n'y peut pas grand chose... on peut juste mettre toutes les chances de notre côté pour que ça s'use moins vite...


----------



## Glerck (16 Juin 2002)

Les batteries Li-ion n'ont pas d'effet memoire. Mais c'est vrai que leurs autonomies diminuent et qu'on les'utilises ou pas.
Alors si ca vous fait du bien psychologiquement de la decharge entierement pourqui pas !
J'ai une astuce pour doubler la duree de vie des batterie, en acheter une deusieme...


----------



## raphael54 (24 Août 2002)

je travaille depuis 10 ans dans l' audiovisuel pro et ce type de batteries et largement utilises naotamment pour les cameras
et je tiens a vous dire par expérience ainsi qu avec mon TI400 qu il faut faire des cycles complet tout le temps cad vider au max et remplir au max à chaque fois car malheuresement il n y a pas de chargeur/dechargeur pour le ti, appareil urilisé depuis bien longtemps pour les caméras Beta en Télé. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2002)

PocketBen a dit:
			
		

> *Non, puis de toute façon, comme font pas mal de constructeurs, la batterie est moins garantie: 6 mois... *



Apple garantie les batteries 1 ans si elles on été achetter avec la machine, jusqu'a 3 ans si la machine est sous applecare, 1 ans si elle on été achetter séparement en "finich good" (produit complet avec emballage et bon de garantie) et 3 mois si elles sont achetter en pieces détaché (seul)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

Pour information sur un Ti 667 DVI d'un mois, je suis actuellement a 3h30 d'autonomie, en me servant d'internet explorer et de mail uniquement. Tout ca par une connection AirMac. La petite icone batterie est rouge est il me reste 45 min d'apres cette information. Je n'ai pas cocher reduire la puissance du processer\ur car je ne vois pas de difference entre cocher ou non... A mon avis y en a une sur le 800 qui passe en 667, mais pour le 667 je ne suis pas sur, du moins ca ne se voit pas du tout a l'utilisation... Ah oui la luminosite de l'ecran est au minimum visible, c'est a dire un cran...


----------



## Saamour (7 Octobre 2002)

Merci à tous ceux qui avaient posté à ce sujet. Excellentes informations avec beaucoup de détails.

J'ai un TiBook 500 512/30 depuis avril 2001 et depuis la màj de Jaguar mon autonomie est passée de 1h30 à 45-55'. Je sais pas pourquoi ça s'est produit à ce moment précis, mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'une simple coïncidence sans rapport direct. En revanche, j'ai constaté une forte diminution de la température depuis la màj. Le ventilo ne s'enclenche que très rarement alors qu'auparavant c'était plusieurs fois par heure.

Pour revenir à l'autonomie de la batterie, je viens d'en commander une nouvelle sur l'Apple Store (pas encore reçue) tout en me posant la question si une batterie avait réellement une vie si courte. Suite aux posts que j'ai découvert dans ce sujet, je constate qu'il s'agit d'une usure normale vu que ma machine tourne en moyenne 5 à 8 heures par jour voire plus, depuis 1 an et demi. De plus je réalise aussi que j'ai transgressé certaines règles qui contribuent visiblement à la longévité d'une batterie... je verrai bien avec la nouvelle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## inextenza (8 Octobre 2002)

Glerck a dit:
			
		

> * Les batteries Li-ion n'ont pas d'effet memoire.*



C'est beau de rêver...

Si un constructeur était capable d'inventer une batterie sans effet mémoire, non seulement il serait riche et celebre, mais en plus, il révolutionnerait la chimie moderne, qu'on se le dise!

En gros, cela signifierait que l'on pourrait avoir une electrolyse ayant un rendement de 100%, c'est à dire que l'on serait capable de reccupérer toute la charge ionique perdue durant la réaction d'oxydo-réduction...

Mouai, une chaîne energétique parfaite, connais pas, mais bon, si tu dis que c'est possible, qu'une batterie est capable de retransmettre ad vitam eternam la même puissance electrique, même apres moulte decharges...

en gros, TOUTES les batteries on un effet mémoire. Evidement, à coté du Ni-cad, cette mémoire est un poid-chiche, meis elle existe.


Perso, ce que je fais pour économiser ma batterie, ne sachant pas ce que fait exactement le gestionnaire d'énergie (Est-ce que la batterie est toujours en ligne? Y'a-t-il des entretiens réguliers par le système? Est-elle mise complètement hors ligne?), quand je bosse toute la journée sur secteur, je vire carément la batterie. Comme ça, je sais que je la charge et décharge de façon optimisée, c'est à dire de la mise en veille forcée jusqu'à 100% non stop.


----------



## peyret (12 Octobre 2002)

Bon, jai débranché du secteur le TI 400, et il m'affiche 3:02, mais çà valse de 2:50 à 3:40.... et stabilisé à 3:00 ... 
lp /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------

